# photo topic ideas



## Darfion (Nov 9, 2003)

At the moment, either through being completely bone idle or going through a mental block, I can't seem to think of a topic that would help me put some more pics' on my website. The obvious one is an Autumn theme with the bronze/golden colours showing but with me being a lazy sod I may need a push or kick up the backside to get out there and start shooting. 
So, what else is there? I need inspiration badly. Macro, landscapes, i really don't know.  In a few weeks me and my good wife are spending a few days in Scotland at a place called Loch Lomond. If I don't find something to shoot there I never will. The place is stunning.
Any ideas you may have would be greatly appreciated.

[opens another can of beer, for inspirational purpose only   ]


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 9, 2003)

Loch Lomond in November or December...Jeez, what's the second prize?
 Should get some good photo-ops though but be prepared for low-light conditions.
 Apart from the scenery there should also be things like old ruins (she runs the village pub) and various water aspects and all joking aside there could well be some "characters" worth shooting.
 You've just got to look around and try to develop an "eye" for an opportunity.
 Enjoy your trip and if you're going to wear a kilt beware of Limbo dancers!


----------



## drlynn (Nov 10, 2003)

"The Bonnie, Bonnie Banks of LocH Lomond" Cool!!   I'm of Scottish heritage, myself, and have always wanted to visit, to see my old family home, and finish tracing the family tree.

Have fun and shoot everything that moves (and also everything that doesn't)!  I have said many times (several times on this forum) film is cheap, and you only take this trip once (if you go back next year, it's a different trip   ).


----------



## Darfion (Nov 10, 2003)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> Enjoy your trip and if you're going to wear a kilt beware of Limbo dancers!


This poses the question, is anything worn under the kilt?
"No it's in perfect working order"


I'll get me coat :?


----------



## Phodog (Nov 12, 2003)

If I remember my last trip to Scotland in December, it got dark around 4pm. I hate fast film - so tripod - tripod - tripod. Castles as you know are cool - but I enjoyed shooting in the pubs in late evening. Also a great excuse to have a pint.


----------



## Darfion (Nov 13, 2003)

Phodog said:
			
		

> Also a great excuse to have a pint.


You mean you need an excuse?


----------



## Phodog (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe an excuse for the 3rd pint - but the focus starts going by then.


----------



## Darfion (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll leave the auto-focus on then   
Just done a route plan with MS autoroute and it's 237 miles from my house and approx' 4hrs drive. And it's uphill  :roll:


----------

